# Droid 2 Global charging issue



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

My Droid 2 Global recently started having an issue with charging. It will charge, but when you pick it up and open some apps, it says the charger is disconnected, and doesn't charge until you unplug and put it back in. I charged my mom's Droid X on it, and it charges fine, so it's not the charger. Help!


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds like the internal connection where the charger goes is coming loose. Nothing that we can help you with unless your confident enough to tear open the phone and solder the connections back together. If not you will have to see about sending it in for warranty repair or just repair period.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

Will they repair it if I have it rooted??


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Probably not. That shows you voided your warranty. At least they wont repair it for free if you fall under the warranty coverage. You might still be able to get them to repair it for a cost.

This is why all topics about Rooting should have a note saying that doing so voids your warranty and to do at your own risk. :banghead::angry:


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

I know they won't do it for free and I know it voids the warranty, I just didn't know if they would still repair it at all. Sorry.


----------

